# Duck Stamp's & Electronic License



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

As we enter this digital age more and more things are becoming electronic. Our hunting/fishing licenses are one of them. I have no idea where my paper license is because I just use the electronic version that is on the dwr app. My question is I know you have to attach your duck stamp to your license and sign it, how does that work if you are using an electronic license?


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

I would just carry the stamp with me if I didn't the license electronically


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You just need to have a signed stamp in possession. It doesn't need to be on a paper license.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd put the stamp on a business card or carry it in a holder just to be able to find it when and if you get checked.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Stick it on your phone.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Call me old fashioned or dumb I Have a hard enough time getting my messages off my phone. I will keep the paper one and put my stamp on it :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

I just took a picture with my phone and have been checked twice with no issues.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dave Adamson said:


> I just took a picture with my phone and have been checked twice with no issues.


Did you use the app too or just show them a picture of the license and stamp together?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What happens when you bend over and the phone goes into the water? 

I know, I know it goes splash and sinks to the bottom of the pond.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

When we were checked last year, we were told that it needed to be attached to the licence. Signed and attached. If not, then he said, people can transfer the stamp. So i carry both. Electronic and the actual licence and stamp. problem solved.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

You guys don't keep your licenses in your wallet the minute you get them?


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

My brother and I were discussing this earlier this week. It's nice that I can download my license and input my walk in access # and my HIP # but no such option for the duck stamp. In the end I think the app and downloaded license ends up being more of a backup just in case. I still have to carry my duck stamp and any other physical tag (deer, elk, etc.) so the app doesn't get me much more than a backup in most cases. Hopefully between that and a photo if I ever had to I could talk my way out of a ticket but I always carry my license too. It's tough at times though because I always have my phone, but I often have to search for my license as it could be in my tackle box or with my hunting gear, etc. I guess that's my own problem for being so disorganized.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well someone whom I know personally and will remain nameless ( uh me) has been known on one occasion....okay two, to leave his wallet in his pants while putting them to wash...pretty much destroyed the license and duck stamp. I now keep my license in a separate plastic case not in my wallet. I pick it up and put it in my pocket when I leave out to go hunting. It would be great to have a backup in the unlikely event I forgot the license at home.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't get it, I put my license in my wallet then there is no worrying. The digital copy should be the backup, not the primary. Also those duck stamps are neat, did you know the other side is sticky??! I did something really cool, I attached the stamp to my license! talk about a win win!  ;-)


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

goonsquad said:


> You guys don't keep your licenses in your wallet the minute you get them?


I don't like carrying a wallet around period... I tend to carry a money clip with some cash, my drivers license and a credit card. Otherwise this might be an option.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> I don't get it, I put my license in my wallet then there is no worrying. The digital copy should be the backup, not the primary. Also those duck stamps are neat, did you know the other side is sticky??! I did something really cool, I attached the stamp to my license! talk about a win win!  ;-)


Yep been attaching my duck stamp to my license for about 50 years now


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im wondering how you get you hip number on the app ? My son lost his linc. but we got it on the phone and they told us we are good to go just have his stamp with us. but I forgot about the hip number to put on there. So please help me with that part.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im wondering how you get you hip number on the app ? My son lost his linc. but we got it on the phone and they told us we are good to go just have his stamp with us. but I forgot about the hip number to put on there. So please help me with that part.


You can use a sharpie ink pen to write the hip number on the screen of the phone.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> You can use a sharpie ink pen to write the hip number on the screen of the phone.


no thanks


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im wondering how you get you hip number on the app ? My son lost his linc. but we got it on the phone and they told us we are good to go just have his stamp with us. but I forgot about the hip number to put on there. So please help me with that part.


Open the app, go to hunting licenses, select your current license, and there should be a green edit box (this is on my iPhone). That opens up a box you can put in your HIP# and expiration date.

I just signed my duck stamp, printed my name in ink, then wrote my HIP on it and took a picture and have it saved on my phone. Technically you are supposed to have the physical stamp, but I figure a digital picture with all that info rules out the question of sharing it with others. I've never been checked though.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im wondering how you get you hip number on the app ? My son lost his linc. but we got it on the phone and they told us we are good to go just have his stamp with us. but I forgot about the hip number to put on there. So please help me with that part.


From the app tap on Licenses > select your license (combination, small game or whatever you have) > License Details > tap on Edit next to HIP Number > add the expiration date just under the HIP Number > tap on Save.

From there you can also enter your walk in access number.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It seems silly to have to stick a stamp to your license to prevent transferring. To be legal, it has to be signed, so if it is signed with your name, how can it be used by others (unless he/she has the same exact name (like a junior or something like that).
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> From the app tap on Licenses > select your license (combination, small game or whatever you have) > License Details > tap on Edit next to HIP Number > add the expiration date just under the HIP Number > tap on Save.
> 
> From there you can also enter your walk in access number.


cool thanks i i got it on there now. just got to do the rest now.


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

The other issue with the stamp is when your licence expires before the season is over...I usually cut mine off and tape it to the back:mrgreen:. I agree it can be a pain when you are going between big game and waterfowl! I really like the App to keep track of things though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never stuck a stamp on a license in over 45 years of duck hunting. I sign them and place them in a holder with the license and then into my wallet. 

I have a envelope in a drawer with every duck stamp that I have purchased and when I get 50 of them I am going to frame them.


----------

